# Now what?



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

What type of sight do you have?


----------



## Dialed in (Mar 3, 2012)

Black Gold. Widow maker


----------



## 337088 (Sep 9, 2013)

Maybe you need a new rig


----------



## NJ Predator (Dec 17, 2013)

Can't you just slide the pins and adjust it that way? Start all over again?


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

There are 4 sets of mounting holes. Try using the holes that bring the sight in closest to the riser.
Some bows have multiple mounting holes for the sight. If your's is like that, use the lowest holes.

What is the distance between the top of a nocked arrow and the center of your peep sight?

Allen


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

the peep ... and the nocking point ...may not be right..^^^^^^^after you get the sight mounted right....... take look close at these..


----------



## Dialed in (Mar 3, 2012)

My sight is using the 3rd set of mounting holes. The 4th set being the last one closest to the sight. 
5 1/8" is from mocked arrow to center of peep. Thank you for your help.


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

Something isn't right & we just haven't figured it out yet. The nock to peep distance is about where it should be. 

Can you try the 4th set of holes that brings the sight closest to the riser? You can't do this on some bows. When I shoot 90 meters with my 48
# outdoor target bow, I have to bring the sight in pretty close.

What bow is this on? 

Is the nock level with the rest mounting hole? 

Allen


----------



## Dialed in (Mar 3, 2012)

I moved my individual 20 yrd pin & it fixed it. I did have to lower my nock a couple if times to level w Berger hole. 
It's a Mathews jewel. 
Thanks for everyone's help.


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

Glad to hear you got it worked out!!


----------

